# Rules for poking bears with a stick...



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

#1 ... Don't do it

#2 ... If you must, don't poke Polar Bears....They poke back!!

I didn't follow ether of those rules....Patrick aka @Deuce Da Masts was trying to make some room to fit some more inventory he had coming in. So I bought a couple things off him. Then still needing more room, we came to an agreement....I added a couple more dollars to the deal, and he would add a blind sampler.
Little did I know the word blind to him meant blindly shoving as many cigars as he could into a large box!!!....Yes the man went way over and above what he should have....And for that I thank him.

La Traviata Maduros from 2010








A nice brick of MB-3s...Can't ever have to many of these!!!








5 Vegas cask strength, 2008 and 2009 








AB superstition 2010 and RP Edge from 2008 








EP Carrillo Oscuro and Ab Vandals 








Some Aging room F55Ms








And mix with a 2009 Don Pepin in there








One other note....The smell that came off these cigars was wonderful.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I told you I needed room for some reason yall dont seem to believe me :vs_laugh:

Hope you enjoy em


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

@ForMud R.I.P.

We hardly knew ya!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

LOL
Looks like a nice selection of sticks.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, really cool!


----------

